# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1986 Lamborghini LM002 off-road vehicle - photo

## Altair

1986 Lamborghini LM002 off-road vehicle.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...2_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

Loading a humvee onto a tactical truck - GIF
1977 Lamborghini Cheetah off-road vehicle - photos
Gurgel X15 off-road vehicle - photo
WFP SHERP amphibious off-road vehicle - photo
Inside the Lamborghini factory - video

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 9, 2022),

Rangi (Jul 7, 2022)

----------

